# motor electrico de 6 voltios



## litopapero (May 13, 2007)

ops: 
mi hijo tiene un coche a bateria .
esa bateria es de 6 voltios y el motor tambien.
se puede poner un bateria de coche de 12 voltios a ese motor?
hay que hacerle algo al motor?


----------



## mabauti (May 13, 2007)

Yo NO te recomiendo que le pongas una de 12V.

El valor del voltaje de la bateria depende de las especificaciones del motor. 

Quiza lo que quieres es que el coche tenga mas capacidad y asi mas tiempo. Lo que podrias hacer es agregarle una o dos (si es que tienes espacio) baterias de 6 voltios en paralelo.


----------



## litopapero (May 14, 2007)

lo que quiero es ponerle tambien neones y tunearlo.
por eso lo de cambiarle la bateria


----------



## mabauti (May 14, 2007)

le quieres poner la de 12V en lugar de la de 6V?
Si puedes hacerlo; lo que debes tener cuidado es asegurarte que al motor NO le lleguen mas de 6V, a traves de un regulador de voltaje. El problema es que te va a consumir una corriente extra que hara que te dure menos la bateria

Lo mas sencillo es que  pongas a bordo una bateria 12V exclusiva para los neones.


----------



## Dano (May 14, 2007)

Por funcionar funcionaría por unos 10 metros despues adiós motor. Eso si los 10 metros los hará en  medio segundo    

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (May 17, 2007)

litopapero dijo:
			
		

> hay que hacerle algo al motor?


Cambiarlo por uno de 12v, o mandar a rebobinar para que funcione con 12v.


----------

